# RAGE BROADHEADS!!!



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

who's shot them>? ........and who's going to shoot them ?.
i have only shot targets with them and they fly great!!!! what to expect when i hit a deer with them>?

thank you
Mark v.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have shot muzzys and crimson talons and i tried the rages last year and i will say there will never be anything other then rage 2 blades in my quiver again best shooting broadhead there is period my deer didnt go 20 yards even


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, ya know what's funny trapper? All I have in my case are muzzys and crimson talons and I've been thinking about getting the rages. My dad doesn't want me using expandables, though.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

when hes around just have the blades out and tell him there fixed :rollin:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nah, I'll just carry the muzzys in my pocket and stick those on every time he walks by. Or I could prove to him that they're not gonna fail on me and shoot a better deer than him and not have to track it :thumb:


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

i had always used fixed blades but i shot a hog with expandables a few weeks back and am hooked, the hog ran eleven yards, shortest tracking i ever had.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

my deer did me a favor by running those 20 yards she ran towards the meadow i only had to drag her maybe 10 feet and i walked back to the 4 wheeler drove down there picked it up and wow was it easier then dragging the deer threw the trees


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

they fley great, i think somone has finnally done it right in the world of mechanical broadheads.

i havnt hunted with them yet, but im hearing great things....


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Jake, could you do a bit of a test for me? I talked to my dad yesterday and he said I could buy the Rages if they could go through brush and not expand and fly way off. I don't know anyone else who has them so if I'm ever going to get the Rages you gotta test it for me. It's alright if you don't want to risk breaking or losing one of your broadheads, though. I can understand not wanting to test something like that.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ill go try it with the one i already dulled the blades on darn skunk why do you have to shoot through brush though the arrow isnt gunna fly true with any broadhead but ill try it anyway just to see if they expand


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

idc what kind of broadhead you are shooting if u hit a branch ur arrow is effected, rage broadheads use slip cams so yes if there is enof pressure on the cam it will open.

ive never heard anyone ask to test there broadheads by shooting through brush, that is why you make shooting lanes


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

Jusy got 6 rage 2 bladed broad heads! I will give a review on them shortly


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

kevin.k said:


> ive never heard anyone ask to test there broadheads by shooting through brush, that is why you make shooting lanes


I have made shooting lanes for all of my spots, but where I hunt if you're on the ground (my evening set is from the ground) you WILL have to shoot through tall grass and weeds unless you're looking to drive the deer away by cutting the grass by their trails. I'll never be taking a shot through brush with the possibilty of hitting a branch, I clear those out to about 95% of what they where before unless it would involve killing the tree, which I would leave alone and find a different place for a shooting lane.

Thanks for testing it for me Jake. I just need to know if by the blades exanding will it throw it off and make the arrow wobble really.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I would seriously consider looking at this before you purchase the Rage heads.

Please look at this test. You will have to register, but it is definantly worth looking at.

http://btreviews.proboards57.com/index. ... 1186517355

There was an earlier test, that I can't find, where it failed also. Hence why he is peeved for having to do the test, again. People whined, and just to prove the head truely failed, he did it again.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Funny
That head has been made for over 10 years, rocky mountain called it the gator. Looked at the rage, looks like they just bought the patent and cheapened them up to me. I read that test also, not good. I couldn't believe the gold tip gladiators did so well, you can buy three of them for $10!
Bass pro has the gator xp still on sale for $20, great head, can't beat a 2" SWATH!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo ... &noImage=0

i thought i remembered there being something similar already made, and i saw these this weekend at cabelas.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

my uncle is trying the snypers this year... do any of you guys use 'em?


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

OOps that's right they copied the Snyper, my fault. The Snypers are a great head, your uncle will love em! They had them on sale at gander mountain for 9.99 for 3 last week. "that was a steal"


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Rage heads are the best on the market. I have 4 deer, 1 turkey and 2 bears experience lots of blood and little tracking not to mention they fly straight I was a big fan of fixed blades until I shot Rage.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

show me all the reviews you want but you will never find anything other then rage 2 blades in my quiver for a while i have 1 deer 1 coyote and 3 possum with them


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cabela's was completely out of the Rages today and they have no clue when more will arrive. I got the Snyper 2 blades. They seem like they're really well put together, I'm excited to go try them out!


----------



## cattail (Aug 29, 2007)

Question for all of you Rage junkies. Has anyone shot one through the netting on a ground blind? if so what was the result.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

a dead coyote was the result


----------

